# whats this?



## Froggy (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like $?


----------



## Buzz (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like a chassis for server blades or comms cards perhaps?

Buzz


----------



## Froggy (Mar 2, 2008)

Wish there was a closeup, looks like gold parts inside?


----------



## istari9 (Mar 2, 2008)

Last one I took apart was an alum housing with loaded baldes and a sweet back bone. Bank gave it up as scrap. Cost $0.00. Still have the alum shell nice!


----------



## Froggy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry, but can you define "loaded baldes and a sweet back bone." thx


----------



## istari9 (Mar 2, 2008)

The Case was a bank Unix Server. It had redundant power supplies and all the wire was intact. I have three of them to be exact. The 2 ft wide 2 ft long cards (boards) are a combination of ic and small junk parts, or are b&C network cards or memory cards. All of them have a face plate of alum with some gold filament lights and some gold plated ic's on several of the cards. The back bone is gold plated contacts with the heavy plating showing about 18K color plate on the entire contact bigger then a pin. Similar to the nice contact on the turquoise board slots on old hp cards. The system case is a solid plate amum case with alum card runners and stainless bolts and nuts through out. I still have most of the parts in storage as I have not gotten to taking them totally apart. Just disassembled them for later. I hope this sheds a little more light on the subject.


----------



## Froggy (Mar 2, 2008)

Gotcha, just trying to figure out what this thing is worth.. sounds like its got a little value to it. thx


----------



## Smitty (Mar 2, 2008)

That logo or symbol at the bottom left is from Hewlett Packard.


----------

